# Hello Horse Lovers



## Juniper (May 4, 2007)

I have taken up riding as an older rider because one of my children took an interest. Somehow we already have three horses. Would love to sell one, but she is a cranky, not especially well trained mare. Our other two are fabulous. Never realized there was so much money, time and learning involved in owning and riding horses. But it is all worth it.


----------



## ~*Hunter_Gurlie*~ (Apr 17, 2007)

hello  your right it is worth all of that to have horses!!!Welcome :wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the forum!


----------

